# SAS survival handbook



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey fellers,

I know this was covered already in previous posts but today I picked up the "SAS Survival Handbook" (revised edition) at halfprice books for $9.98 and I feel like I made out like a bandit. Its way better than "Curious George and the High Voltage Fence". I don't know what the revisions are yet but I will soon find out. I am going to read it by subject rather than from front to back, but its' good stuff Meynard!


punch


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I just got my hands on one, haven't had time to open it yet, but I'm excited!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys might enjoy this also:

USAF Survival Manual It's 85MB so it'll take a little while to download, it's 580 pages and looks like it'll be worth the wait.

-Infidel


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Infidel said:


> You guys might enjoy this also:
> 
> USAF Survival Manual It's 85MB so it'll take a little while to download, it's 580 pages and looks like it'll be worth the wait.
> 
> -Infidel


Wow! Thanks for that Infidel. Now I really made out like a bandit!
Kind regards!

punch


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought the SAS manual several weeks ago after reading a recommendation for it here. Actually, while it does contain some valuable information, I think the US Army survival manual is better--especially if you are an American, rather than a Brit! If I were only going to carry one, the US Army one is the one I'd carry. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## cmbt engr RET (Jan 14, 2013)

I picked up the SAS manual on my way to Iraq a few years back, already had FM 21-76 courtesy of Uncle Sam. I thought it was good info. Have both in my library. Always looking for more, thanks to Infidel for the USAF version.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is available free online. Although it is ok as a field book, but nothing super heavy, pretty much everything in it is available online elsewhere. It is ok, but nothing heavy. good introductory read.


----------

